# message "en attente" sur skype



## Otentika (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, je ne peux ni recevoir, ni envoyer des message dans skype. J'ai à chaque fois le statut "en attente" à la place de l'heure de transmission. 

Les appels ne fonctionnent pas non plus.

J'ai déjà supprimé et réinstallé skype plusieurs fois, mais aucun résultat.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider ! 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Otentika (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

 personne n'a une petite solution à me proposer ?

J'ai toujours le même problème de message "en attente" sur skype. J'ai fait plein de recherches sur le net.... rien trouvé !!

Helpppp !!


----------

